# Liga Privada T-52 Toro Review



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday I smoked the No9 Toro and today i smoked the T-52 toro. Below is my review of the cigar and what i thought about it. Again these are my opinions and the flavor profiles that i can draw from the cigar and describe to you. Hope you enjoy!

Cigar:Liga Privada T-52 
Size: 6 x 52, Toro
Wrapper: Connecticut Habano, Stalk Cut
Cost: $13.75
Drinking: Corona Extra

Humidor conditions:
RH: 67%
Temp: 72 F (Texas)
Rest: 3 months









Appearance:
This cigar has a light reddish brown wrapper with a little bit of tooth and a few noticeable veins, it also has a light oil sheen. The pack is dense and the cigar is firm. The foot of this cigar has a few cracks and appears to have been attempted to be fixed with pectin, something i have never seen before. The double cap also appears to be a little rough around the edges.

Pre light Draw
After cutting the tip, the draw is rather tight and could be an issue. The flavors from off the draw are rich aged tobacco with a very noticeable spice. There is also a wood note lingering around but its not cedar, it doesn't have a sweet smell to it, more like an oak smell.









First light
I used my triple flame torch to toast this cigar, spicy aged tobacco just like the smell are the first of the flavors to hit my palate. Retrohale reveals leather and pepper through the nose. Smoke is plentiful but not chewy or very thick. The draw is tight but not effecting smoke output very much. As always with Liga Privada smoke is bellowing off the foot, a very nice aroma may i add. Pretty good start aside from the tight draw.








First 1/4
Leather and a dry oak have been the dominate flavors, a few mixes of pepper and spice have revealed themselves but don't hang around very long. Upon the exhale i am greeted with a nice wash of dry cedar and spice through the mouth. The leather begins to settle down as the woody notes come out more and more up to this point. The most interesting of the flavors is a subtle cinnamon, during the draw, then when exhaled it zings over the back of the throat, very nice. Truly developing into a complex cigar. Burn is perfect, the ash is still hanging on and is more white than gray, no flowering and holding very well. However, the draw is still tight.








1/2 Point
There is a lot going on in this cigar, very hard to keep up with all the different subtle flavors that its putting off. Oak, leather and cinnamon are the major flavors now, but constantly are new flavors that come out for a puff or two and fade away, its hard to identify them before they are gone, guess my palate just can't keep up with all thats going on. Retrohale is strong cinnamon and leather very nice! Smoke output is still good, but the draw is still tight. The ash fell off just before i reached the 1/2 mark in one solid chunk right onto my leg..damn! Pic was taken just before the ash fell, i decided this was a better pic to post.








3/4 Point
Just after the 1/2 point and major change in flavor occurred, even in the aroma of the cigar it was noticeable. Earth and pepper have now taken over with a musty dank wood. The finish is long and leaves dry wood in the mouth, it lingers and builds on itself after each draw. A bitter coffee flavor also comes out once in a while and says "hi" then "bye" just as fast as it developed. There is still so much going on with this cigar, so many different profiles constantly changing making you pay attention to it. Draw is still tight and sometimes requires a double puff to get a decent amount of smoke, this heats up the cigar and i have to set it down for a min to cool off before the next draw.








Nub
Many of the flavors have mixed to develop into this creamy smooth yet full body smoke. Its very enjoyable with coffee and a spice like nutmeg on the draw. The finish has refined itself yet again and is now leaving a dry roasted peanut flavor. Draw is still tight and has been disappointing but the smoke output hasn't suffered much from it. Heat is beginning to wash through my mouth so ill end it with about an inch left. Surprisingly to this point it has remained cool to the touch and has kept changing.

Burn and Ash
The burn and ash through the entire cigar great! The ash held on very well and dropped just before the 1/2 point. It held on again from there past the last 1/4 of the cigar. Overall smoke time was 1 hour 44 minutes.

Final Thoughts
This cigar was complex and enjoyable. Full in body with a good bit of strength to it too. The flavors were constantly changing, almost overwhelming my palate and not being able to keep up with all the little tones coming in and going away, but never the less i enjoyed this cigar. The tight draw was the only downfall to this cigar, i have had other T-52s in the past that did not have this issue so hopefully this was a one off time.

Hope you enjoyed this review! More to come!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I need to check some other reviews to make a decision on if I'd like this one or not.

Detailed review though!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great Review Bro thanks!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers for the review Kevin & it is nice to see this reviewed next to it's brother #9 by the same person. :thumb:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done bud! So the big question, now that you have reviewed both, which do you prefer??


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Well done bud! So the big question, now that you have reviewed both, which do you prefer??


It's hard to say, they are both great cigars but I think I lean towards the No9.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> It's hard to say, they are both great cigars but I think I lean towards the No9.


This week right? Lol


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice review.!!!. A review with pics is always a + for me.!
Cheers


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BaconStrips said:


> It's hard to say, they are both great cigars but I think I lean towards the No9.


100% agree!


----------



## dscl (Nov 2, 2012)

Great review although I tend to lean to the T52


----------



## EricNord (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I think it is the 'earthiness' of this T52 that makes me prefer the No.9


----------



## Eugut (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice review, I enjoy the t-52's a lot also.


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Nice review! I really enjoy the T-52 over the #9 but both are great sticks. I really would like to find a Toro or Belicoso to try again to compare to the normal robustos I smoke.


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice review, I am going to have to pick up another one to try and hopefully it will be as you described it


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Dave you definitely had a dud your first time out man, glad you're giving it another go 

Great review brother!


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for this review, I have some on order and can't wait! Well see how much I agree with you, but either way - thanks!


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

The T52 and Undercrown are in my top 10 favorite cigars, great smoke and great review.


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

I am quite the fan of these sticks


----------

